# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Thailand allgemein >  Piercing

## chauat

Mal was Leckeres zum Thema Thailand und Piercing! Vor dem Essen schauen!  

LiveLeak.com - Thailand - Masters of Piercing  :: 

Gruß
Martin  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Verrückte gibt es überall. Interessant ist, dass die keinen Schmerz spüren, weil sie so in Trance sind.

----------


## schiene

Danke Martin,cooler Film!!

Hier noch ein Filmchen zum Thema...
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=10c_1355709529

----------

